# [SOLVED] Error code 52



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there. Anyone came across a problem I have with the drivers for a Toshiba C660?
Having failed time and time again with loading printer software omto the PC, I noticed in Device Manager that under "Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller" there is a list of several devices each with a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark on each one.
The screen reads "Windows cannot verify the digital signature for the drivers required for this device. A recent hardware chjange might have installed a file that is signed incorrectly or damaged, or that might be malicious.." etc (Code 52)
Any ideas chaps?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

Hi see this it is for vista but should be similar Device Manager does not show updated processor information on a Windows Vista-based computer or on a Windows Server 2008-based computer


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Error code 52*

Hi Joeten. Tried that link. Didnt work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

Hi try reinstalling the chipset you can get it from the toshiba support site for your model 
Laptop Support - Toshiba


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Error code 52*

Went to the Toshiba site, typed in "chipset reinstall" nothing came up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

No that is not how it works you need to get the full model number of your pc probably on a sticker on the bottom, then go to the left hand side of the page where it says select your product,on the first drop down select satellite>on the next c660> on the next choose your model then hit the go button or you enter the serial number again it will probably be on the bottom


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Error code 52*

Thanks, have just done what said but still no sign of a "chipset reinstall" anywhere on the page. The page I was on is below..
Laptop Support - Toshiba


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

I need the full model number before I can check the site, c660 xxxxx


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Error code 52*

Satellite C660-1JH


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

Hi which country is the support site for as I have looked at europe uk and usa and so far have not located it, could be me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

Ok found it number 8 on the list for win 7 os you need to select win 7 as the os and hit search then you will get the list appropriate to it Laptop Support - Toshiba


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Error code 52*

Thanks. Have just downloaded "chip utility". Will let you know if there is progress.


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Error code 52*

Still no joy. Tried to upload some printer software onto laptop but got the readout: "this computer does not have the necessary USB software support to allow completion of a USB installation. The installation cannot continue until this issue is resolved"
After downloading the chip utility earlier, I even tried downloading an earlier one to see if it would work. Nothing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

Hi did the chipset install ok,do you still have a error flag in device manager


----------



## lossarapter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Error code 52*

No. Finally lost patience and did a complete boot of the whole system. It took forever but computer is as good as it was straight from the box.
Printer installed first time. Hooray!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error code 52*

Ok good to know you have it sorted please mark this as solved using the thread tools near the top of the page Thank you


----------

